# gimp toolbars dissapeared?



## daniix3nic (Jul 31, 2008)

i downloaded GIMP today, and i created a few things, it was fine
i closed it down, because i didnt want to use it at the moment, and when i opened it again later, the toolbar for the layers didnt come up, only the skinnier one, with the tools on it did.

i uninstalled & re-installed it twice, but even when i do that then launch it, the layers toolbar is still missing.

whats going on & how can i fix this?


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

Try reinstalling the runtime.


----------

